# Two-Dog Boxes That Work While Towing a 5th Wheel Trailer



## ColoAngler (Mar 20, 2006)

Greetings,
I've not found a centralized source for shopping dog boxes, and most of what I see is on here. What I'm looking for is a two-dog box that goes in the front of the bed of my full-size Ram 2500 short-bed pickup, but is essentially flush with top of the bed rails. 

I tow a 5th-wheel trailer, and the flush tool box I have works nice as the trailer tongue doesn't contact it when making severe turns while manuvering. All of the dog boxes I've seen have the extensions that rest on top of the bed rail and add room for a storage box across the width of the bed. It's not what I'm looking for.

Any thoughts, Web sites or shopping areas?


----------



## TheBear (Oct 18, 2004)

Call John or Ben at Mountain Top. They will build you anything you can dream up.

www.mtck.com


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

and let us know how it works out, I'd be interested as well.


----------



## Gerard Rozas (Jan 7, 2003)

The only style I know of, other than custom, is a two dog cross over toolbox type box with the kennels underneath.

A training buddy has one that was manufactured in Oklahoma and he pulls a 32 ft with a slide.


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

ColoAngler,

I have been researching the same issue. Basically, the height of the bed rails for me (04 GMC) is 19.5". I have had several bids to make a chest type box the would be 20" tall and would be 58" long and 20" deep.

But in order to put insullation in the top for cooling and warmth it would make the dog compartment 18" tall which I'm told is ok with my small lab.

It would resemble a crossover but would be chest style. Good Luck finding one, you will have to have it custom made.

Unless you put a slider hitch on your FW and it might help.

Jeff


----------



## Gerard Rozas (Jan 7, 2003)

*Dee Zee*

Here is the one that a buddy of mine uses when towing his 5th wheel.

http://www.truckstuffusa.com/dee91780.html


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

*Re: Dee Zee*



Gerard Rozas said:


> Here is the one that a buddy of mine uses when towing his 5th wheel.
> 
> http://www.truckstuffusa.com/dee91780.html


That one would work if you have a long wheel base truck, but a standard wheel base would not. In turns you would hit the box on the corners.


----------



## Gerard Rozas (Jan 7, 2003)

It is used on an LWB F250 powerstroke.


----------

